# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  تعريف و كاربرد sharepoint به طور كلي و خيلي ساده چيه :؟

## pooya1072

هموني كه تو عنوان نوشتم.

----------


## karimi84

یکی از تعاریف sharepoint یک پارچه کردن اطلاعات می باشد یعنی از حالت جزیره ای بودن برنامه مختلف جلوگیری می شود

----------


## amin1softco

ببنید شر پوینت یک پلت فرم برای مدیریت اطلاعات در سازمان شماست و برای سازمان از نظر مایکروسافت این 6 زمینه رو پوشش می ده
1- سایت : کارمندان شرکت شما با داشتن کمترین اطلاعات برنامه نویسی می تونند هر نوع سایتی رو طراحی کنند. فقط با چند کلیک!!
2- جامعه , تعاملات سازمانی: افراد با هم می تونند روی اسناد کار کنند مثلاً یک سند ورد یا می تونند با هم ارتباط صوتی تصویری زنده مثل جت اما داخل سازمان داشته باشند.
3- محتوا : تمام اطلاعات سازمان شما یکچارپه می شه . برای مثل دیگه لازم نیست نتیجه کار رو میل کنید همکارتون رویه لپتاپش بررسی کنه . شما با چند کلیک با همکارتون به یک سند دسترسی دارید تازه از طریق مرورگر می تونید اصلاحش کنید. همه اطلاعات روی سرور هایه سازمان شما قرار می گیره .
4- جستجو:یک موتور جستجو خیلی هوشمند که امنیت رو هم فراهم می کنه توجه کنید جستجوگر نه یک موتور جستجو!!! 
5- هوشمندی : جمع آوری نمودار ها و گزارش ها در کنار هم به صورت هوشمند و قابل فهم برای مدیران که تصمیمات هوشمند اتخاذ کنند. مثلاً نمودار سازمانی سفارشی رسم کنند. تحت وب!!
6- توسعه :اگر برنامه نویسی بلد هستید با ویژوال استادیو می توننید برای شر پوینت برنامه بنویسید  
6- ترکیب :و حتی اگر کد نویسی بلد نیستید برای توسعه اون می تونید بخش های مختلف رو با هم ترکیب کنید با ابزار هایی مثل :
sharpoint designer
visio 
nintex workflow
info path
nintex form

این از دید مایکروسافت بود ولی کتاب هایی که در موردش هست از سه دید هستند 
1- کاربرنهایی : مثلاً چطوری اسناد رو با هم به اشتراک بگذارید و چطوری وبلاگ ایجاد کنید , چطوری تالار گفتگو ایجاد کنید و....
2- توسعه دهندگان : از نظر توسعه دهندگان یا برنامه نویس ها شما می تونید با ویژوال استادیو یک وب پارت بنویسید با زبان asp.net یا اینکه با ابزار هایی که در بالا گفتم وب پارت ها رو با هم ترکیب کنید و یک چیزه جدید خلق کنید.
3- مدیران : روش های نصب شر پوینت ,مدیریت سرور فارم , تعیین پایگاه داده ها , مشخص کردن مکان سرور فارم و کلاً کار هایی که یک مدیر باید در سازمان انجام بده رو پوشش میده .

خلاصه اینکه مایکروسافت آفیس و بقیه برنامه هاش رو تحت وب در اختیار سازمان شما قرار میده و شما از دست هزینه هایی که باید برای لایسنس نرم افزار ها تهیه کنید راحت می شید و خیلی به نفع سازمان شماست.
70% شرکت های مطرح از شرپوینت استفاده می کنند
مایکروسافت 125 هزار نسخه در سال ازش می فروشه
فیلم آموزشی شر پوینت چیست

برای مشاهده برترین سای هایه شر پوینت خارجی اینجا رو ببنید :http://www.topsharepoint.com/
مثلاً شرکت خودروسازی فیات http://www.fiatspa.com/

نمونه های ایرانی :
صنعتی
شرکت توسعه منابع آب و نیروی ایرانتام ایران خودروسایت شرکت ساپکوپرتال گروه خودروسازی سایپاسازمان گسترش و نوسازی صنایع ایرانشرکت سهامی پتروشیمی اصفهانسدید جهان صنعت

آموزشی و دانشگاهی

دانشگاه هنر اصفهانپرتال دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتیدایره المعارف کتابداری (نسخه آزمایشی)دانشگاه شهید عباس پورنوسازی مدارسدانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردیکانون فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه آزاد اسلامیپرتال وزارت علوم, تحقیقات و فناوریستاد پرورش استعدادهای علمی دانشجویانمرکز تحقیقات آموزش علوم پزشکیدانشگاه هرمزگاندانشگاه آزاد خوراسگانپرتال دانشگاه الزهرادانشگاه آزاد ارومیهپژوهشکده علوم شناختی

----------


## mona11

خیلی خیلی ساده تو وبلاگم توضیح دادم

http://mssharepoint.mihanblog.com

----------

